# Antony allo United per 100 mln



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2022)

Secondo quanto ripotato dal De Telegraaf, L'Ajax avrebbe detto sì all'oferta del Manchester United per Antony. Si sarebbero ben 100 mln.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2022)

Ormai io quest'estate ho perso il conto degli acquisti over 40 mln in Premier..

100 80 70 60 .. credo che la media sia di 50 mln


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal De Telegraaf, L'Ajax avrebbe detto sì all'oferta del Manchester United per Antony. Si sarebbero ben 100 mln.


Com'era la storiella che si rigirano i soldi solo tra di loro?


----------



## Franco (28 Agosto 2022)

È forte, ma non un fuoriclasse, nemmeno come potenziale. Il prezzo giusto era sui 50.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2022)

Le Inglesi hanno speso quasi come Serie A, Liga, Bundes e Ligue 1. 

Se si guarda invece il saldo tra entrate ed uscite allora il confronto diventa impietoso. Si parla di un saldo di oltre un miliardo in negativo per la PL, ed un saldo totale per le altre quattro leghe di 110/120M. Incredibile, quando sento dire che sono raggiungibili io non vedo proprio come. L'unica cosa che potrebbe aiutare il mondo del calcio Europeo é una implosione del sistema Inglese.


----------



## sacchino (28 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal De Telegraaf, L'Ajax avrebbe detto sì all'oferta del Manchester United per Antony. Si sarebbero ben 100 mln.


100 milioni per un brasiliano no mai, piuttosto li spendo tutti in caipirinha.


----------



## Maximo (28 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Le Inglesi hanno speso quasi come Serie A, Liga, Bundes e Ligue 1.
> 
> Se si guarda invece il saldo tra entrate ed uscite allora il confronto diventa impietoso. Si parla di un saldo di oltre un miliardo in negativo per la PL, ed un saldo totale per le altre quattro leghe di 110/120M. Incredibile, quando sento dire che sono raggiungibili io non vedo proprio come. L'unica cosa che potrebbe aiutare il mondo del calcio Europeo é una implosione del sistema Inglese.


Hanno molti più soldi di tutti e li spendono...male il più delle volte.

E' come se si andasse al mercato a comprare le mele a 10 €/kg, ovvero 5 volte tanto il loro reale valore.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Agosto 2022)

Finché gireranno così tanti soldi in PL non ci saranno speranze per le squadre italiane, a meno di percorsi virtuosi come sembra stiamo facendo noi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Finché gireranno così tanti soldi in PL non ci saranno speranze per le squadre italiane, a meno di percorsi virtuosi come sembra stiamo facendo noi


Non solo per le squadre italiane comunque, a parte Bayern e Real il resto sta a guardare, lo stesso Farsellona che si vende gli asset per comprare i giocatori.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Agosto 2022)

E poi a noi il Chelsea di turno chiede lo sconto per Leao, magari.
Il nostro vale il prezzo della clausola, se persino un ottimo esterno che però non ha mai giocato ad alti livelli in squadre è campionati top costa 100 pippi.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Agosto 2022)

Dopo 60 per il difensore,
60 x Casemiro, 100 per Anthony
Settimana prossima magari altri 100 per osimhen, ormai non sorprende più


----------



## Franco (28 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Dopo 60 per il difensore,
> 60 x Casemiro, 100 per Anthony
> Settimana prossima magari altri 100 per osimhen, ormai non sorprende più


Stanno esagerando, anche per lo standard della premier sono cifre esagerate e non sostenibili. Il Mu è anche quotato in borsa. Per me si stanno preparando a cedere la società.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Le Inglesi hanno speso quasi come Serie A, Liga, Bundes e Ligue 1.
> 
> Se si guarda invece il saldo tra entrate ed uscite allora il confronto diventa impietoso. Si parla di un saldo di oltre un miliardo in negativo per la PL, ed un saldo totale per le altre quattro leghe di 110/120M. Incredibile, quando sento dire che sono raggiungibili io non vedo proprio come. L'unica cosa che potrebbe aiutare il mondo del calcio Europeo é una implosione del sistema Inglese.


Per raggiungerli devi sviluppare una Lega europea.

Solo un campionato dove giocano Barca, Real, PSG, Marsiglia, Bayern, Dortmund, Milan, Inter, Juve, Ajax…puó all’estero avere un appeal comparabile con la premier.

Avresti 2 grandi Leghe e poi le coppe europee in cui si confrontano e al quale possono anche accedere le squadre delle leghe minori.

Se si vuole compete, quella é l’unica strada, se invece si vuole rimanere legati alla tradizione, ben vengano serie A, Liga e Bundes, ma la possibilitá di vincere le coppe sará simile a quella che aveva il Malmoe di vincere la Champions negli anni 80.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per raggiungerli devi sviluppare una Lega europea.
> 
> Solo un campionato dove giocano Barca, Real, PSG, Marsiglia, Bayern, Dortmund, Milan, Inter, Juve, Ajax…puó all’estero avere un appeal comparabile con la premier.
> 
> ...


Se si fa una cosa del genere certo che i diritti TV schizzerebbero alle stelle. Di colpo andiamo a giocarcela per fatturati con le altre, in alcuni casi sarebbero anche maggiori.

Immagino sarebbe più un modello NBA, 20 squadre scelte per diritto di nascita. Proprio per questo non so quanto sia fattibile...
Senza contare che le Inglesi, la UEFA e le leghe nazionali ti metterebbero i bastoni tra le ruote, devono anche capire che o si fa cosi, o si va verso una morte inesorabile. A loro la scelta, io prendo senza voltarmi. A patto di non ritrovarmi una distribuzione inequa dei guadagni come mostrava invece il vecchio progetto. Non é cosi che si sviluppa un brand vincente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se si fa una cosa del genere certo che i diritti TV schizzerebbero alle stelle. Di colpo andiamo a giocarcela per fatturati con le altre, in alcuni casi sarebbero anche maggiori.
> 
> Immagino sarebbe più un modello NBA, 20 squadre scelte per diritto di nascita. Proprio per questo non so quanto sia fattibile...
> Senza contare che le Inglesi, la UEFA e le leghe nazionali ti metterebbero i bastoni tra le ruote, devono anche capire che o si fa cosi, o si va verso una morte inesorabile. A loro la scelta, io prendo senza voltarmi. A patto di non ritrovarmi una distribuzione inequa dei guadagni come mostrava invece il vecchio progetto. Non é cosi che si sviluppa un brand vincente.


Non serve un accesso bloccato.

potrebbe essere un campionato a 20 a cui accedono le prime 15 della stagione precedente piú le 5 che emergono dalle leghe nazionali che diventerebbero delle specie di serie B, ma con il plus della omogeneitá territoriale.

Ad esempio delle italiane ad un certo punto nella lega europea ci potrebbero essere Milan, Inter, Juve e Napoli, con la Juve retrocessa e la Roma che vince la Lega nazionale davanti a Lazio, Atalanta, Fiorentina, Sassuolo, Torino, Udinese, Genoa, Sampdoria, Palermo, Bari, Verona, Parma ….

la conformazione della,Lega europea potrebbe cambiare, magari avendo il vincolo che almeno una squadra dei 5 campionati top deve partecipare (la migliore classificata nella lega nazionale se tutte retrocesse).


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Agosto 2022)

Per fare la lega europea basterebbe rendere la Champions una specie di supercampionato che sta sopra gli altri, con retrocessioni e promozioni dai vari campionati nazionali, tipo chi vince il campionato nazionale fa dei playoff europei che portano a 3 promozioni e le ultime 3 retrocedono nel loro campionato nazionale).
Una roba così accontenterebbe anche quelli che vogliono la meritocrazia, perché il Leicester di turno può essere promosso in Euroleague


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non serve un accesso bloccato.
> 
> potrebbe essere un campionato a 20 a cui accedono le prime 15 della stagione precedente piú le 5 che emergono dalle leghe nazionali che diventerebbero delle specie di serie B, ma con il plus della omogeneitá territoriale.
> 
> ...


Non esiste che si possa avere una lega privata con retrocessione, non ne vedo l'interesse, anche se sono ben conscio che molti valori vanno a farsi benedire. Avere questa possibilità cambia tutto. Chi arriva ultimo va aiutato a diventare primo, e non spedito nell'aldilà. Almeno cosi si rafforzerebbe il tutto.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non esiste che si possa avere una lega privata con retrocessione, non ne vedo l'interesse, anche se sono ben conscio che molti valori vanno a farsi benedire. Avere questa possibilità cambia tutto. Chi arriva ultimo va aiutato a diventare primo, e non spedito nell'aldilà. Almeno cosi si rafforzerebbe il tutto.




Il problema è che facendo una superlega le prime a non volerla sarebbero le inglesi. Non per snobismo, ma perché guadagnerebbero comunque meno di quanto guadagnano oggi. 

Tra diritti nazionali ed esteri nei prossimi anni la premier dovrebbe incassare oltre 11 miliardi di euro. Miliardi eh, in 3-4 anni se non erro. 

Nemmeno la pur ricca champions arriva a questi livelli. Insomma ormai per loro entrare in champions non è fondamentale come lo è per il resto delle big europee, Psg escluso, per ovvi motivi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non esiste che si possa avere una lega privata con retrocessione, non ne vedo l'interesse, anche se sono ben conscio che molti valori vanno a farsi benedire. Avere questa possibilità cambia tutto. Chi arriva ultimo va aiutato a diventare primo, e non spedito nell'aldilà. Almeno cosi si rafforzerebbe il tutto.


Non deve per forza essere una Lega privata (sarebbe meglio, ma non e la mia proposta). Giá Belgio e Olanda stanno parlando di accorpare i loro campionati.

Io sto parlando avere un campionato dell’Unione europea a cui si accede con i campionati nazionali.

Il primo anno simparte in base al ranking per nazioni (3 di Spagna, Italia e Germania, 2 di Francia e Portogallo, 1 di Olanda e Belgio) le altre 7 con playoff tra le vincenti dei campionati dell’Unione europea.

Poi retrocessione e promozioni con i play-inn.

Per mantenere la tensione per tutto l’anno titolo con i playoff con vantaggio da definire per chi é arrivato davanti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Agosto 2022)

Non capisco quale sarebbe il problema.
Lasciateli spendere e soprattutto spendere male.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il problema è che facendo una superlega le prime a non volerla sarebbero le inglesi. Non per snobismo, ma perché guadagnerebbero comunque meno di quanto guadagnano oggi.
> 
> Tra diritti nazionali ed esteri nei prossimi anni la premier dovrebbe incassare oltre 11 miliardi di euro. Miliardi eh, in 3-4 anni se non erro.
> 
> Nemmeno la pur ricca champions arriva a questi livelli. Insomma ormai per loro entrare in champions non è fondamentale come lo è per il resto delle big europee, Psg escluso, per ovvi motivi.


Ma sarebbe un lega dell’Unione europea da cui le inglesi sarebbero escluse e che andrebbe in concorrenza con la Premier.


----------



## Franco (28 Agosto 2022)

Le inglesi, le tedesche e il Psg non entreranno mai in una superlega. Ergo, non ci sarà mai una superlega. 
Forse e dico forse si riuscirebbe a trovare una quadra per una lega Spagna-Italia, ma non avrebbe alcun senso.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma sarebbe un lega dell’Unione europea da cui le inglesi sarebbero escluse e che andrebbe in concorrenza con la Premier.



Una lega con almeno l'80% dei migliori giocatori esclusi non so quanto appeal possa avere. E lo dico essendo stato favorevole alla superlega abortita.

Semmai si dovrebbe fare un salary cup slegato dai fatturati delle squadre, come accade in NBA, eliminare o prevedere un risarcimento per chi perde a zero i calciatori e mettere un freno alle commissioni assurde degli agenti. 

Dopo 10 anni invece la Uefa continua a col suo fallimentare fpf che ha solo prodotto furberie ed ha allargato il gap tra i club.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Una lega con almeno l'80% dei migliori giocatori esclusi non so quanto appeal possa avere. E lo dico essendo stato favorevole alla superlega abortita.
> 
> Semmai si dovrebbe fare un salary cup slegato dai fatturati delle squadre, come accade in NBA, eliminare o prevedere un risarcimento per chi perde a zero i calciatori e mettere un freno alle commissioni assurde degli agenti.
> 
> Dopo 10 anni invece la Uefa continua a col suo fallimentare fpf che ha solo prodotto furberie ed ha allargato il gap tra i club.


All’inizio parti con l’80% esclusi, ma avendo un la ora a di 400 milioni di potenziali spettatori solo in Europa, tralasciando nel mondo e proponendo partite estremamente stimolanti ogni week-end convoglierebbe velocemente investimenti e ricavi e le nuove stelle andrebbero a giocare li.


----------



## Andris (28 Agosto 2022)

li hanno spennati.
intanto non lo facevano giocare mai e fingevano di non volerlo cedere, lui scriveva su fb come un prigioniero "ho portato l'offerta più alta nella storia dell'Ajax ma non mi vogliono vendere"


----------



## mandraghe (28 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> All’inizio parti con l’80% esclusi, ma avendo un la ora a di 400 milioni di potenziali spettatori solo in Europa, tralasciando nel mondo e proponendo partite estremamente stimolanti ogni week-end convoglierebbe velocemente investimenti e ricavi e le nuove stelle andrebbero a giocare li.




Può essere, però bisogna vedere chi entrerebbe, come suddividere i ricavi e che fine farebbero i campionati nazionali. Senza contare che i tempi per una eventuale superlega sarebbero lunghi.

Io resto dell'idea che mettendo paletti seri come il salary cup favorisci la distribuzione dei giocatori migliori ovunque, cioè un maggiore equilibrio, e permetti alle società di fare finalmente utili.


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Agosto 2022)

Non metterei salary cup ma metterei una sorta di tassa da pagare se si sforano certi limiti.
La tassa verrebbe distribuita a livello europeo a tutte le squadre qualificate alle coppe che sono nei parametri.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Com'era la storiella che si rigirano i soldi solo tra di loro?



Il discorso è semplice, i soldi sono in premier, è da lì che si fanno soldi veri. Guarda le cessioni più importanti della storia del Real, sono state fatte tutte verso la premier. Inutile dire che se arriva un'offerta da 120 per Leao, che non li vale, ma se arriva una di premier li vale eccome...allora salvo ultimi giorni di mercato la prossima estate si farà!


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2022)

L'altra ho visto un dato interressante 
La premier nel 2012 aveva diritti tv pari mi sembra a 1,8 mld.. la Serie A 1,6 mld.. (non ricordo se fossero 2 vs 1,8) ma ricordo che erano 200 mln di differenza
Poi hanno messo nel 2022 con tipo 5 mld la Premier vs tutti gli altri campionati la Serie A a 1,2 la Spagna a 1,5 il resto sotto.

Per me a far saltare tutto il banco è stato l'arrivo del City andando a coprire un importante bacino nel medio oriente poi hanno proprietari da parte di tutto il mondo e questo ha aiutato.. Cinesi, Thailandesi, arabi, americani, pure italiani russia fino a qualche mese fa..

Poi aggiungiamo tutto il resto stadi belli con tribune attaccati al campo, niente accerchiamenti arbitri , calcio che scorre come olio niente fischi ogni due minuti.


----------



## Solo (28 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal De Telegraaf, L'Ajax avrebbe detto sì all'oferta del Manchester United per Antony. Si sarebbero ben 100 mln.


Con le cifre che girano in Premier Leao vale 3 cifre pure lui comunque eh. 

Cioè, altro che 70-80M......


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2022)

Quando girano troppi soldi si perde il buon senso.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal De Telegraaf, L'Ajax avrebbe detto sì all'oferta del Manchester United per Antony. Si sarebbero ben 100 mln.


Non li vale neanche lontanamente.


----------



## ROQ (28 Agosto 2022)

e anche con una notizia come questa fa male il culo a noi, quel 2% di chances che potevamo prendere Ziyech, sicuro torna li. E noi ci ritroviamo con l'eterno dilemma


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Agosto 2022)

Franco ha scritto:


> Le inglesi, le tedesche e il Psg non entreranno mai in una superlega. Ergo, non ci sarà mai una superlega.
> Forse e dico forse si riuscirebbe a trovare una quadra per una lega Spagna-Italia, ma non avrebbe alcun senso.


Perchè il PSG dovrebbe restare in una Lega penosa come quella francese?


----------



## Franco (28 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Perchè il PSG dovrebbe restare in una Lega penosa come quella francese?


Non è entrato nemmeno quando hanno lanciato la superlega. Figurati adesso che la superlega è sputtanata.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non deve per forza essere una Lega privata (sarebbe meglio, ma non e la mia proposta). Giá Belgio e Olanda stanno parlando di accorpare i loro campionati.
> 
> Io sto parlando avere un campionato dell’Unione europea a cui si accede con i campionati nazionali.
> 
> ...


Il mio sogno rimane quello di una Lega privata stile NBA. Con regole interne ben definite e competitività al massimo. SI premia la competenza ed il lavoro, non si premia il proprietario riccone.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno rimane quello di una Lega privata stile NBA. Con regole interne ben definite e competitività al massimo. SI premia la competenza ed il lavoro, non si premia il proprietario riccone.


Anche io, ma questa Lega Europea potrebbe essere uno step piú accettabile per tutti é come aggiungere una serie superiore a quelle esistenti.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il problema è che facendo una superlega le prime a non volerla sarebbero le inglesi. Non per snobismo, ma perché guadagnerebbero comunque meno di quanto guadagnano oggi.
> 
> Tra diritti nazionali ed esteri nei prossimi anni la premier dovrebbe incassare oltre 11 miliardi di euro. Miliardi eh, in 3-4 anni se non erro.
> 
> Nemmeno la pur ricca champions arriva a questi livelli. Insomma ormai per loro entrare in champions non è fondamentale come lo è per il resto delle big europee, Psg escluso, per ovvi motivi.


Le Inglesi non avrebbero alcun interesse a spingere per una SL. Io ero stranito come non mai per questa loro mossa all'inizio, non capivo e la vedevo solo come una cosa per noi positiva. poi devo dire che gli hanno fatto capire come funziona il governo e le sfere più alte.

Non c'é paragone, le cifre che riporti sono impietose. Qualcosa va fatto, alla UEFA non frega niente, e secondo me fa male a continuare a non porsi il problema. Tutti a dire che é generazionale, lo sarebbe se non fossimo nell'era della globalizzazione. Hanno scelto il momento perfetto, se la globalizzazzione come la conosciamo oggi ci fosse stata 30 anni fa, qualdo la Serie A era il top, non sarebbe neanche esistito alcun altro campionato di calcio.

Quando un Notthingam Forrest si mette a spendere 200M sul mercato dopo un periodo lunghissimo nell'oblio allora cosa stiamo parlando a fare? Situazione completamente sfuggita di mano. Per noi la vedo dura, Florentino l'ha capito, al PSG non frega una mazza tanto i soldi li ha, al Bayern sta a cuore questo status societario e politico.


----------



## evideon (28 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per raggiungerli devi sviluppare una Lega europea.
> 
> Solo un campionato dove giocano Barca, Real, PSG, Marsiglia, Bayern, Dortmund, Milan, Inter, Juve, Ajax…puó all’estero avere un appeal comparabile con la premier.
> 
> ...


E io invece sono pronto a scommettere che la prima squadra italiana a vincere nuovamente la Champions sarà il Milan.

Sarà per tutti una sorpresa così come è stato lo scudetto delle scorso anno.

Ricordati di questo mio post...!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Agosto 2022)

Dunque CR7 al Milan è fatta.....


----------



## mandraghe (28 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Le Inglesi non avrebbero alcun interesse a spingere per una SL. Io ero stranito come non mai per questa loro mossa all'inizio, non capivo e la vedevo solo come una cosa per noi positiva. poi devo dire che gli hanno fatto capire come funziona il governo e le sfere più alte.
> 
> Non c'é paragone, le cifre che riporti sono impietose. Qualcosa va fatto, alla UEFA non frega niente, e secondo me fa male a continuare a non porsi il problema. Tutti a dire che é generazionale, lo sarebbe se non fossimo nell'era della globalizzazione. Hanno scelto il momento perfetto, se la globalizzazzione come la conosciamo oggi ci fosse stata 30 anni fa, qualdo la Serie A era il top, non sarebbe neanche esistito alcun altro campionato di calcio.
> 
> Quando un Notthingam Forrest si mette a spendere 200M sul mercato dopo un periodo lunghissimo nell'oblio allora cosa stiamo parlando a fare? Situazione completamente sfuggita di mano. Per noi la vedo dura, Florentino l'ha capito, al PSG non frega una mazza tanto i soldi li ha, al Bayern sta a cuore questo status societario e politico.




L’ultima della premier incassa molto di più della prima della serie A, ed in futuro sarà peggio. Quest’anno 3 mld loro, 930 la serie A, non c’è storia.

L’unica speranza sarebbe il Real che avrebbe forza diplomatica per cambiare le cose, ovviamente non per spirito caritatevole ma per egoismo economico. Il Bayern drena risorse e giocatori dal campionato del paese più ricco d’Europa quindi ha zero interesse a mutare le cose, il PSG lo hai detto già tu. 

Insomma se non ci svegliamo finiremo male. Guadagnare la metà di quello che la serie a prendeva 10 anni fa è ignobile. Ma nemmeno l’ennesima mancata qualificazione al mondiale ha provocato scossoni. Sono sempre tutti lì, con le loro facce di bronzo.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche io, ma questa Lega Europea potrebbe essere uno step piú accettabile per tutti é come aggiungere una serie superiore a quelle esistenti.


Ma chi é esattamente che dovremmo convincere? Se queste 20 superpotenze si mettono d'accordo e sono di pugno duro, gli altri possono pure minacciare, ma la fidelizzazzione l'hanno dalla loro parte. Anzi, senza le Inglesi non vedo chi ne trarrebbe svantaggi.

Fatti la tua lega, avrai diritti TV interni maggiori, e diritti TV internazionali almeno inizialmente comparabili. Puoi farti delle regole competitive, che vigilano la competitività della lega, soldi equamente distribuiti e budget cap fisso per tutti i partecipanti. Tempo qualche anno e le gerarchi si rabaltano. Io credo Florentino stia studiando proprio questo piano. Perché poi non ci si puo' permettere di restare fuori neanche un anno da questa lega, cambiano totalmente le prospettive e cambiano totalmente i margini di guadagno. Di colpo se un anno la Roma di turno resta fuori perde tipo 200M (immagino ridicoli i diritti della prossima Serie A), chissà che costi avrebbe dovuto fare per restare dentro e chissà che perdite per il proprietario... 

Non é questa la via per me, slot vuoti possono esserci per allargare i partecipanti, ma la competitività non va sacrificata.


----------



## Dexter (28 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> E poi a noi il Chelsea di turno chiede lo sconto per Leao, magari.
> Il nostro vale il prezzo della clausola, se persino un ottimo esterno che però non ha mai giocato ad alti livelli in squadre è campionati top costa 100 pippi.


L'MVP della Serie A, terzo campionato d'Europa in ordine di importanza, non può valere meno del doppio di un ottimo giocatore del settimo campionato europeo. Fra l'altro ha segnato 8 gol in Ere + 2 in Champions  non scherzo quando dico che per meno di 200 Leao lo stai svendendo.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L’ultima della premier incassa molto di più della prima della serie A, ed in futuro sarà peggio. Quest’anno 3 mld loro, 930 la serie A, non c’è storia.
> 
> L’unica speranza sarebbe il Real che avrebbe forza diplomatica per cambiare le cose, ovviamente non per spirito caritatevole ma per egoismo economico. Il Bayern drena risorse e giocatori dal campionato del paese più ricco d’Europa quindi ha zero interesse a mutare le cose, il PSG lo hai detto già tu.
> 
> Insomma se non ci svegliamo finiremo male. Guadagnare la metà di quello che la serie a prendeva 10 anni fa è ignobile. Ma nemmeno l’ennesima mancata qualificazione al mondiale ha provocato scossoni. Sono sempre tutti lì, con le loro facce di bronzo.


E dire che il calcio é stato ed é uno dei motori del paese. Anche solo permettere la costruizione delle tante infrastrutture darebbe un boost economico, e le squadre avrebbero i loro ritorni economici. Qualcosa si puo' fare anche da noi, ovviamente niente eh 

C'é un interessantissimo articolo su C&F: Quando la Premier era la Serie A.

Ecco alcuni dati:

_*Dati in euro. Stagione 92/93.*_


_Fatturato netto__Plusvalenze__Stipendi__Costi totale__Risultato netto_Ancona15.910.04410.932.8749.958.95534.751.509-164.372Atalanta26.596.38712.911.29215.533.10339.609.741-138.818Brescia18.496.68916.091.7259.268.30629.558.98713.391Cagliari21.208.91312.978.68320.514.20740.330.857-1.229.442Fiorentina38.198.0172.888.47020.696.55260.456.240-25.052.249Foggia14.754.63343.809.3118.145.78232.509.1794.588.060Genoa22.236.51112.426.18714.920.68932.197.886-1.563.473Inter44.115.33118.644.67332.210.28667.904.590-9.933.303Juventus68.449.61219.924.55847.528.01494.522.427-12.223.969Lazio53.455.59612.731.34931.804.28770.637.2230Milan133.157.25517.981.03767.396.552145.840.549-1.596.298Napoli43.553.73924.380.65831.143.89168.034.646-685.250Parma48.191.3872.335.78824.942.54757.936.235-1.694.894Pescara16.422.3446.188.85812.383.30020.953.705-72.591Roma58.794.75212.688.57336.145.08086.675.855-25.550.803Sampdoria24.175.51331.128.96323.621.88748.868.173-131.369Torino32.813.02446.416.57627.873.56462.405.0030Udinese23.688.9744.996.4388.765.28930.523.930-357.154_*TOTALE*__*704.218.721*__*309.456.014*__*442.852.288*__*1.023.716.736*__-*75.792.534*_

In Premier.

_*Dati in euro*_


Fatturato nettoStipendiCosti totaleRisultato nettoArsenal33.709.20215.211.35627.808.9023.807.560Aston Villa22.356.80312.629.67115.222.401-459.221Blackburn13.854.3809.795.88127.389.422-33.195.749Chelsea7.459.0738.452.4259.610.633-2.548.038Coventry City10.088.9286.568.08610.329.454-163.081Everton17.564.0569.928.92316.126.5722.178.429Ipswich Town13.141.5935.580.02711.678.3721.331.483Leeds Utd29.276.87910.374.08421.699.9271.121.110Liverpool38.442.71614.301.76327.333.527700.916Manchester City22.184.0687.947.88219.961.3692.326.997Manchester Utd30.901.82611.876.02223.697.1131.845.672Middlesbrough11.421.1965.530.42512.627.474-1.472.143Norwich City15.637.6787.070.68217.094.440573.477Nottingham For.16.810.9989.074.55511.326.7150QPR14.139.6117.299.08414.596.270855.287Sheffield Utd13.316.0045.838.12910.699.6782.403.094Sheffield Wednesday28.137.7139.470.05620.563.8653.010.204Southampton20.855.2506.628.14717.438.1573.401.082Tottenham31.905.96010.777.40727.441.1912.816.847*TOTALE**391.203.935**174.354.609**342.645.483*-*11.466.074*

*Oggi.*


Fatturato nettoPlusvalenzeStipendiCosti totaleSerie A 92/93704.218.721309.456.014442.852.2881.023.716.736Serie A 20/212.668.600.545341.926.7521.864.844.3383.933.334.430Var %279%10%321%284%



Fatturato NettoStipendiCosti totalePremier 92/93391.203.935174.354.609342.645.483Premier 20/215.672.898.8393.514.412.2226.901.742.493Var %1350%1916%1914%

Fa venire la pelle d'oca vedere dove eravamo e dove siamo oggi.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'MVP della Serie A, terzo campionato d'Europa in ordine di importanza, non può valere meno del doppio di un ottimo giocatore del settimo campionato europeo. Fra l'altro ha segnato 8 gol in Ere + 2 in Champions  non scherzo quando dico che per meno di 200 Leao lo stai svendendo.



Coi prezzi che girano, soprattutto se viene a bussare una bella inglesina, è giusto chiedere almeno 200.
Assolutamente.


----------



## sunburn (28 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Le Inglesi non avrebbero alcun interesse a spingere per una SL. Io ero stranito come non mai per questa loro mossa all'inizio, non capivo e la vedevo solo come una cosa per noi positiva. poi devo dire che gli hanno fatto capire come funziona il governo e le sfere più alte.


Il dietrofront c’è stato solo per l’ultima cosa che hai scritto. 
Quanto all’interesse a partecipare, la Superlega in sostanza si sarebbe sostituita(si sostituirebbe?) alla CL, quindi avrebbero avuto(e avrebbero?) i ricavi della Premier League più i ricavi della SL.

Comunque sia, io penso che in futuro si avrà un modello già adottato in Europa per il basket. Una lega con posti fissi + altri a rotazione in base a criteri vari, con di fianco le competizioni organizzate dalla federazione e alle quali si accede solo sulla base dei risultati nei campionati nazionali.
Piaccia o non piaccia, se un’azienda decide di investire, mettiamo, 5 miliardi all’anno in diritti tv per trasmettere per dieci anni le partite di una lega in cui ci sono determinate squadre vuole avere la certezza assoluta che quelle determinate squadre siano effettivamente in quella competizione per dieci anni.
Questo è l’unico modo che hanno i club per aumentare i fatturati. La CL ormai mi sembra abbia raggiunto il massimo della sua espansione e le varie modifiche alla formula che possono inventarsi avranno il solo effetto di ritardare l’inevitabile.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il dietrofront c’è stato solo per l’ultima cosa che hai scritto.
> *Quanto all’interesse a partecipare, la Superlega in sostanza si sarebbe sostituita(si sostituirebbe?) alla CL, quindi avrebbero avuto(e avrebbero?) i ricavi della Premier League più i ricavi della SL.*
> 
> Comunque sia, io penso che in futuro si avrà un modello già adottato in Europa per il basket. Una lega con posti fissi + altri a rotazione in base a criteri vari, con di fianco le competizioni organizzate dalla federazione e alle quali si accede solo sulla base dei risultati nei campionati nazionali.
> ...


Beh si, ma cosi rimane più ampia la differenza. Faccio fatica a vedere il Milan vendere Leao al Chelsea se ci fosse stata una SL. Sicuramente il tutto avrebbe imposto alle leghe nazionali di diminuire le squadre partecipanti ed il numero di partite.

Spero per il resto sia come dici, logicamente dovrebbe essere cosi.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Agosto 2022)

@Buciadignho 

Tra i tanti dati citati è incredibile cosa è oggi lo United e com’era 30 anni fa sia rispetto al Milan sia in termini assoluti. 

Passi che la serie A sia decaduta, ma guardare come gli ultimi anni del demonio di Arcore ci hanno ridotto mi fa davvero incazzare. Eravamo un modello positivo da prendere ad esempio per poi diventare un caso da studiare per gli opposti motivi: cioè cosa non fare per distruggere un club.


----------

